# For the newbies!.



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Hello!, I am MI.oldguy,been around for a little while.not as long as most though.

I want to say hello to all the new folk!.there are so many now,I may not be able to keep up and welcome you all.

SO,......WELCOME TO THE BEST PREPPER FORUM ANYWHERE!.::clapping::::clapping::::clapping::::clapping::::clapping::::clapping::


----------



## BillyP (Oct 20, 2020)

MI.oldguy said:


> Hello!, I am MI.oldguy,been around for a little while.not as long as most though.
> 
> I want to say hello to all the new folk!.there are so many now,I may not be able to keep up and welcome you all.
> 
> SO,......WELCOME TO THE BEST PREPPER FORUM ANYWHERE!.::clapping::::clapping::::clapping::::clapping::::clapping::::clapping::


Thank you from Tx.


----------

